# 180g Malawi Hap & Peacock Show Tank *Pic Heavy*



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Some of the links to the photos were missing in my last tank journal, so I thought I'd bring them back in this thread. 

Background Information:
This tank has been running for about 4-5 years now. I currently have two powerbeads to keep the water moving, and have a Fluval FX5 and Rena XP3 keeping the water clean. The tank came with aragonite sugar sand, but I eventually switched to pool filter sand after getting tired of scooping cupfuls of aragonite from the bottom of my filters. Lighting is a DIY setup with LED strip lights bought online.

Staying consistent with my previous journal, I'll post a few photos from previous years. Current information and photos can be found from post #6 onwards.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

*2013*


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

*2014*


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

*2015*


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

*2016*

Finally, some current pics. 
Here's an updated stock list. A bunch of fish shown in previous photos have been rehomed or passed away.

HAPS:
Champsochromis caeruleus - Malawi trout
Aristochromis christyi
Sciaenochromis fryeri - Electric Blue
Copadichromis chrysonotus
Sciaenochromis fryeri - OB
Fossochromis rostratus
Cyrtocara moori - Blue Dolphin
Otopharynx lithobates 
Nimbochromis venustus

PEACOCKS/MBUNA:
Aulonocara sp. - Red Shoulder?
Aulonocara hybrid - Lwanda x German Red hybrid 
Aulonocara sp. - Albino Strawberry Peacock
Pseudotropheus acei Ngara Whitetail
Labeotropheus fuelleborni
Labidochromis caeruleus

OTHER:
Cyphotilapia frontosa
Paratilapia polleni
Synodontis eupterus
Clown loaches
Tiger loaches


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Champsochromis caeruleus


Lwanda x German Red Hybrid


Labidochromis caeruleus


Aulonocara sp.


Fossochromis rostratus


Paratilapia polleni


Nimbochromis venustus


Aristochromis christyi


Pseudotropheus acei Ngara


Sciaenochromis fryeri


Placidochromis milomo


Cyrtocara moori


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sciaenochromis fryeri OB


Albino Strawberry Peacock. His age is starting to catch up on him.


Cyphotilapia frontosa Burundi


Clown Loaches


Synodontis eupterus


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Time for a quick update! The Aristochromis christyi is now close to 7", while the Chamsochromis caeruleus is over 8". Picked up a few more clown loaches to make a school of 7 clowns. If I have time I'll get some pics tonight and post them up.

HAPS:
Copadichromis borleyi Kadango
Fossochromis rostratus
OB Sciaenochromis fryeri
Champsochromis caeruleus - Malawi Trout
Sciaenochromis fryeri - Electric Blue
Fossochromis rostratus
Nimbochromis venustus
Aristochromis christyi - Malawi Hawk
Cyrtocara moorii - Blue Dolphin

PEACOCKS/MBUNA:
Pseudotropheus acei Ngara - White Tail
Aulonocara sp. Lwanda
Aulonocara hybrid - Lwanda x German Red
Aulonocara maulana - Bicolor 
Orange shoulder Aulonocara sp. 
Blue Aulonocara sp.

OTHER:
Cyphotilapia frontosa - Burundi
Paratilapia polleni
Synodontis eupterus
Clown Loaches x7


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Pseudotropheus acei Ngara


Nimbochromis venustus


Paratilapia polleni


Sciaenochromis fryeri OB


Otopharynx tetrastigma


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Cyrtocara moorii


Aristochromis christyi


Champsochromis caeruleus


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice, quality pictures!!!! Wish I knew how to take them like that!!!


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow! Someone takes the time to post all these awesome pics! Over 400 views and I'm the only one commenting!? If you people want a good forum, you have to TALK to each other! Just say'n! 

Anyway, for the lack of others....Great pics again Moloto! Thanks for posting!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is one of the reasons I miss my big tank. Those are some of my favorite haps. Need space to keep those kind of open water fish. Good job!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Stunning fish there! Would love to see a pic of the whole tank. May I ask where you go to get your haps and peacocks?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments. Most of my fish are from Spencer Jack in Winnipeg and Wet Spot Tropical fish in Portland, OR. The rest are local pet store finds and from other members.


----------

